# GBR already mature?



## fenster58 (Apr 23, 2010)

came home from work today to find eggs in my grow tank...this mother in particular hatched april 16th, 2010; it was my first try at raising fry. unfortunately, i don't have a mature male in this tank...regardless, i can't believe she is already laying eggs!

here is a pic of the little pit she dug with some eggs which are hard to see because of the color of the substrate. (excuse the algae). you can easily see how small she is compared to the heater in the background. she's only about 10-11 wks old.


----------



## ngo911 (May 19, 2010)

Very beautiful GBR fenster. I just picked up a pair of GBRs myself, the female being about the same size as yours. I haven't seen any eggs yet though. 

If you do decide to add a male, I would recommend checking out GBRs from farmerbill, one of our sponsors from Fraser Valley Tropicals. Really friendly guy with nice and healthy fish. A bit of a drive, but it was well worth it for me .


----------

